# 3D Printing > 3D Printer Parts, Filament & Materials >  Best wiring for powering a heatbed?

## Flixtix

Hi guys and gals.  I was wondering what would be the best type of wiring to use in order to power my heatbed.  I'm pretty new to the whole DIY stuff.  I don't want to burn anything out, and the wiring I'm using is getting really hot.

----------


## 3dkarma

If it's getting hot, it's not thick enough.  Don't use it or you risk a fire.

The reprap wiki recommends 20 gauge wire for heated beds, (12V / 6A / 2 Ohms).

----------


## JohnA136

Wow, we use 14 or 16 gauge wire on ours? I guess that is overkill.

----------


## 3dkarma

I don't think you're using too thick a wire, to be honest.  I've found another table that recommends 18 AWG for 12V / 6A applications.  The only problem I can see with using a thicker wire is making sure you have strain relief at the connection points on the bed.

----------


## DerekPeterson

I've always used Copper for my wiring. Seems to work the best.

----------


## brisinger

Are you powering it through the RAMPS?

 I found that the polyswitch hasn't really got a high enough spec. to cope with both the hotend and the heatbed. It is very borderline. The polyswitch was getting super hot and the wires from the power supply warm to the touch. All I did was desolder the polyswitch and replace it with a 16V 15A spec. one like RHEF1500-2. Some people have found that they have fried the MOSFET and have replaced it with an IRLB8743 MOSFET as well on their RAMPS.

----------


## Roxy

> Wow, we use 14 or 16 gauge wire on ours? I guess that is overkill.





> I don't think you're using too thick a wire, to be honest.  I've found another table that recommends 18 AWG for 12V / 6A applications.  The only problem I can see with using a thicker wire is making sure you have strain relief at the connection points on the bed.


I wasn't comfortable with the 14 gauge I initially used on mine.  I'm at 12 gauge.   This isn't a place to wimp out.   You want big wires!

----------


## BurnItDownBaby

I usually use 14 gauge on mine.  Just find that it works well, so why change?

----------

